# Introducing Macey!!! With pics!!



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi!!
We got ANOTHER kitty today...... definitely our LAST!!!!! Weve always wanted to get one like her and saw an advert in PAH, next thing we know we have another kitty!!!! We had said no more now but it seems like it was meant to be!! Took some pics, shes still frightened so the pics ent great. Uncle Ollies doing his job introducing himself and hugging up to her straight away....as usual- hes so amazing my Uncle Ollie..not one hiss!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes beautiful,is she a blue/cream,??????? what is her name, how old, tell us all about her, shes very cute,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww she's beautiful!

How cite is Uncle Ollie! Alfie kept growling at Lola when we brought her home...!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous - very pretty

D x


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

Shes a blue/cream moggy!!! Weve called her Macey and we think shes around 11wks old. We picked her up tonight so shes very new. Lola had a quick hiss at her but didnt move away or anything, i showed Bailey to Macey and Macey loved him on first sight- she started licking him straight away (Baileys the baby at 8wks and hes got an umbilical hernia) so it looks like shes going to mother him- Bailey just lay there lapping it up!!! Macey is most wary of my dogs- she hasnt seen one before. Lola hated my dogs to start with but its not taken long for them to win her over. My dogs are the BEST with cats- so gentle!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful blue tortie hun  xx


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank You!!!! We think so too!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless her, lovely colour *


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww bless you....what a cutey  in the last picture looks like shes a smiley cat...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

have you still got her, i see a cat just like her for sale on preloved today


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes we still have her!! I was just coming on to post about a problem we are having. Macey is obviously still scared of the other kitties i have which is fine it will take time i know- our problem is this........
Shes only 11wks old and she keeps spraying on the kitchen sides- well on the tiles and my bread bin really. Shes doing it every time she goes up there to eat ( i have the biscuits up there because of the dogs and we dont use that part of the kitchen) the first time she did it nothing seemed to come out but every time shes done it today there have been a few drops left behind. My hubby wants her to go because he doesnt want the others to copy her and then we have a stinky house! I didnt know he had put the advert on though!!! We will be having words i tell you!! I didnt think a kitten this young would be doing this, any suggestions??!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I wonder if she's older than 11 weeks and the owners had the same problem, which is why they got rid of her i've never known such a young kitten to spray, though maybe someone can come on and say wether it's possible or not ? You could always ask your vet to spey her, that sometimes stops them*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i thought i reckonised her picture , it would be a shame if you had to rehome her, as you havent had her long, i really dont know what to say about the spraying, hopefully someone with more experiance will be able to help,


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, shes really really loving so its just the spraying thats a worry. Ive got young children and its not exactly hygienic. We did think she was too young for this but she is about the same size as UncleOllie and Lola who are 14wks now so i dont think she can be older and the woman had a ginger boy (brother) the same size for sale from the same litter. Hopefully she will stop when shes settled in. I really hope the others dont start to spray aswell though!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes i can understand that, i hope she stops, it may be because shes moved to a new home with other animals,and hasnt settled yet, once she feels abit more relaxed and at home,she may stop.


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

Thats what we are hoping......if not she may be happier in a single pet household. Im still shockd shes doing it so young though!!!!


----------

